# WWII Era Swiss Military Bike w/ Frame Bag



## alivreri (Dec 7, 2014)

Frame bag for this WWII Swiss Military bike has finally arrived.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Great bike. Made the year I was born.  I wonder where they carried the knife.  The Krouts would see the reflectors on the peddles?


----------



## Graytvlr (Dec 22, 2014)

I just ordered one of these bikes, where did you pickup the frame bag?


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 22, 2014)

I just picked mine up yesterday.  I have had two in the past and saved my frame pack because I knew that I'd get another one.  Mine doesn't have the year on it like my other two did and I with I would of kept the sleeping bag pack.....grrrrrr.    The number is 232478 or something close do that.



Here's my first two.


----------



## Graytvlr (Dec 22, 2014)

*Swiss military*



Robertriley said:


> I just picked mine up yesterday.  I have had two in the past and saved my frame pack because I knew that I'd get another one.  Mine doesn't have the year on it like my other two did and I with I would of kept the sleeping bag pack.....grrrrrr.    The number is 232478 or something close do that.
> View attachment 187029
> Here's my first two.
> View attachment 187028




nice, I want to get one for my bike, just need to track one down!  I don't have my bike yet should be here the first of January.  I'm looking forward to getting it just a little worried about how the condition is going to be! We'll see! Where did you get your bike ? And do you have a line on the frame bags? 
Thanks


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 22, 2014)

I found a link for the packs yesterday and they are in Germany and go for $350 - $450 plus shipping.  I also see one pop up about every year or so on eBay.  I picked this one up in Florida and don't remember where the other two were from.  There is a place in Colorado that sells the bikes but not the packs.  I wouldn't worry about the condition to much, these things are tanks and wear and tear just adds to them.  I have a sweet horses hide back back for mine too.  I'm look for it tomorrow and post a pic.  Where are you from?


----------



## Graytvlr (Dec 23, 2014)

Ok thanks, I live in Knotts Island North Carolina  close to va beach.


----------



## alivreri (Dec 23, 2014)

I got my frame bag from a guy named Philippe in Switzerland.  Depending on the condition they range in price.  Mine cost $300 with the shipping.  

Here is the website: http://www.ordonnanzrad.ch/Ordonnanzrad/Ordonnanzrad_05.html


----------



## Graytvlr (Dec 23, 2014)

I ordered mine through Sportsman's Guide. A little pricey but I haven't been able to find them any please else.  I called that company in CO that you mentioned and he told me he was greying more bikes in , in January but he said his prices where going to at least double from his original advertised price of $450.  That why I went a head and ordered it from SG.  So we'll see how they are soon!!


----------



## Graytvlr (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks alivreri for that info, I took a look at the web site but he doesn't show prices! Where do you find his price list?


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 23, 2014)

I found some more of my stuff for my bike today


----------



## Graytvlr (Dec 23, 2014)

Nice pic's , how does the bike ride?? And how is the gearing?
I'm in waiting mode right now waiting for my bike to get here, when it does I'll do a review on its over all condition!  And how it rides ect.

It's supose to come with tool kit and all the tools!


----------



## alivreri (Dec 29, 2014)

You need to email him and ask.


----------



## Graytvlr (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi all, 
Just received my Swiss military bike today, I'll get it inboxed and get some photos to post!!


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice and congrats


----------



## Graytvlr (Dec 30, 2014)

Ok here you go a few photos, I have to say the bike is a surprisingly nice and smooth ride!! The only issue is the rear license plate under the seat was not there ! I talked to SG and they are sending me one!!


----------



## Graytvlr (Dec 30, 2014)

Sorry about the photos , I don't know why they posted side ways!!


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 30, 2014)

The bags on the side of my bike are all over ebay.  I scored on mine, picked up 12 of them for $35, shipped!   They are long gone, my friends grabbed them all.  I has also had  a few of the horses hide back packs, I saved the best and sold the rest.  They also look great laying flat on the rear rack.


----------



## Mr. Kool (Jan 11, 2015)

Good to see some Swiss army bikes lovers. I also own one but couldn't resist to modify it. :o. Sorry.


----------

